

British Spies Are Free To Target Lawyers And Journalists - k-mcgrady
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/11/06/uk-surveillance-of-lawyers-journalists-gchq/?

======
bediger4000
And the US's NSA can get dumps from GCHQ, legally?

Wow, I thought that DoD people took an oath to protect the constitution. Shame
on them. At least 4 of the NSA's people had enough principles to resign.
That's not a great ratio.

------
k-mcgrady
Every time I read something on The Intercept I come away thinking it's time to
do everything in my power to move off the grid and live in a hole somewhere.

